# 7D 1st Outing at Pala Raceway, with Celebrity Sighting?



## Rekd (Nov 1, 2009)

I went to Pala Raceway yesterday to practice with my 7D. This is the first time I've been out with it doing motorsports. I've got more out of focus shots than I'd like, but I think I can work through it. I'm going to try slow burst mode instead of fast mode next time and see if it tracks better. 

Overall I'm very happy. I've got a helluva lot to learn and I plan on enjoying every minute of it.

1





2




3




4




5




6





I think I saw Grant Langston out there testing a Suzuki, but I'm not sure yet if it was him. Anyone know if this is him?


----------



## schumionbike (Nov 18, 2009)

I like number 3. The first 3 seem a tad over expose though.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 19, 2009)

Agreed with the over-exposed. I was playing around with different iso/shutter combo's to try to find something that worked when panning from my back to the sun to facing into the sun. These are basically straight from the camera.

Since these were taken I've done a couple more shoots and am getting better. So far I'm impressed with the 7D.


----------



## Adam934MX (Nov 19, 2009)

[FONT=&quot]Last shot is Langston, I saw he was testing Hondas and Yamahas but thats the first picture I've seen of him with a Suzuki, pretty interesting. That's Ryan Newton's truck in the background and there's talk about a Langston/Newton/Hamblin team that's in the works for Anaheim 1. Any shots of GL on the bike?
[/FONT]


----------



## yoballer914 (Nov 20, 2009)

As long as you can keep the subject in focus, try slowing the SS it will blur the background and will capture the true speed. i am sure these guys were going faster then then look! I really like # 6, although the rule of thumb is to show where the subjct is going not where its been, breaking this rule works out well in this shot because that rooster tail is just SICK  Nice work!


----------



## gsgary (Nov 21, 2009)

I can't understand some of the setting you were using, ISO1600 in daylight thats crazy and f32 and 1/3200 i'm not suprised you have a lots of out of focus shots and some noisy shots


----------



## Rekd (Nov 21, 2009)

Adam934MX said:


> [FONT=&quot]Last shot is Langston, I saw he was testing Hondas and Yamahas but thats the first picture I've seen of him with a Suzuki, pretty interesting. That's Ryan Newton's truck in the background and there's talk about a Langston/Newton/Hamblin team that's in the works for Anaheim 1. Any shots of GL on the bike?
> [/FONT]



I've got a couple, I'll dig them up.



gsgary said:


> I can't understand some of the setting you were using



Perhaps you missed this part of the original post...



> This is the first time I've been out with it




I've been shooting motorsports for 3 years now, but with a Sony Cybershot DSC. (A glorified point and shoot) I'm a complete n00bie with a DSLR.


----------



## Rekd (Nov 21, 2009)

Adam934MX said:


> [FONT=&quot]Last shot is Langston, I saw he was testing Hondas and Yamahas but thats the first picture I've seen of him with a Suzuki, pretty interesting. That's Ryan Newton's truck in the background and there's talk about a Langston/Newton/Hamblin team that's in the works for Anaheim 1. Any shots of GL on the bike?
> [/FONT]



I put some shots of Grant up here. :thumbup:


----------



## gsgary (Nov 22, 2009)

Rekd said:


> Adam934MX said:
> 
> 
> > [FONT=&quot]Last shot is Langston, I saw he was testing Hondas and Yamahas but thats the first picture I've seen of him with a Suzuki, pretty interesting. That's Ryan Newton's truck in the background and there's talk about a Langston/Newton/Hamblin team that's in the works for Anaheim 1. Any shots of GL on the bike?[/FONT]
> ...


 
Always use the lowest iso you can get away with, and you don't need super fast shutter speeds 

This is 1/320 at 300mm f7 ISO200
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Derby-Sporting-MCC-motox/Image00047/592034179_CbQvK-L.jpg

another at 1/320 420mm f8 ISO200
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Derby-Sporting-MCC-motox/Image00081/592034787_rbfXn-L.jpg

same settings as above 
http://gsgary.smugmug.com/Sports/Derby-Sporting-MCC-motox/Image00097/592035266_7VXJH-L.jpg


----------

